# DRIVING SOON!! YAY!!



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

i shoulda posted this earlier

but i am saving up my $$ to buy a learner's permit (the cost of the exam to get the permit and then the permit is a total of about $60) so i wont be able to buy a lot of mantis stuff now unless i sell stuff which i will do and i obviously still do trades and those things

but nobody worry abt that

this topic is about DRIVING!!!  

i'm actually quite excited to start driving soon, my mom brings me to a parking lot every now and then for practice

it takes getting used to, especially parking

and it's hard to judge how close the actual car is to like the lines drawn on the road

anyone else experience this? any things i should know??


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 6, 2012)

good luck on learning to drive it opens up a whole new world of independence


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 6, 2012)

Always wear your seat belt.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh no, I am gonna have to stay off the streets for a while  

But seriously that is really cool!!!!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 6, 2012)

In my state, Missouri, I paid less than $10 to get mine. I think it was like $6.50 to get the actual card made and that was it. Are other states different?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 6, 2012)

It is $14.00 for the learner here in Colorado then another $21.00 to get the real thing


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2012)

Always keep your eye on the other driver. You should know what you're doing, but you never know what another driver is going to do.

Always wear your seatbelt even for short trips and always insist your passengers do the same.

Never drink and drive. Remember, it will most likely be another life you take instead of your own.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 6, 2012)

frightening. Glad I live on the west coast!!!!!

Good luck. Study the drunk driving laws. Theres always a ton of ?s on those laws


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 6, 2012)

God be with us all and you too Agent A


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the warning. Just kidding. Have fun. Always wear your seat belt, and in some cases a helmet.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 6, 2012)

Do not text while driving!

I know you want to.

Don't do it!

Have a blast kiddo!


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

ok why does everyone assume i drink?? :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, uh. ummm. Just dont. Make sure you dont txt while driving. So when I txt you, you cant tell me your driving or whatever. Oh and dont be on the mantid forum while driving either


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok why does everyone assume i drink?? :lol:


I am sure you don't. However when you get older you may. Young people do some really stupid stuff and I was no exception. It is common for young people to assume they know everything and are invincible. I can assure you neither is true. As somebody else mentioned, don't text and drive either. I am guilty of it myself.


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Well, uh. ummm. Just dont. Make sure you dont txt while driving. So when I txt you, you cant tell me your driving or whatever. Oh and dont be on the mantid forum while driving either


i wish my ipod had wifi while on the road

iphones do but i dont have one

idk when i'm gonna get on the road

it's a complicated process...


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> As somebody else mentioned, don't text and drive either. I am guilty of it myself.


u text?? wat's your #? i can txt u whenever i'm not on the forum and make god even more pleased that i am completing my life's mission to annoy u :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> u text?? wat's your #? i can txt u whenever i'm not on the forum and make god even more pleased that i am completing my life's mission to annoy u :tt2:


Of course I text. Don't know why that is surprising.

If your life goal is to annoy me be warned I don't like being annoyed and I will gladly make you disappear.


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> Of course I text. Don't know why that is surprising.
> 
> If your life goal is to annoy me be warned I don't like being annoyed and I will gladly make you disappear.


hey i dont get to chose my destiny/job on the earth

that's god's job  

jk about the whole annoy u thing, and no i am not a religious freak


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2012)

I meant make you disappear from the forum, not literally. Unless............... :whistling:


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> I meant make you disappear from the forum, not literally. Unless............... :whistling:


for all u know i could be u...

u could have a multiple personality disorder and joined the forum as a 16yr old from CT :tt2:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> hey i dont get to chose my destiny/job on the earth
> 
> that's god's job
> 
> jk about the whole annoy u thing, and no i am not a religious freak


if its gods job to find you your path are you just going to hang out until a sweet career falls in your lap?


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

frogparty said:


> if its gods job to find you your path are you just going to hang out until a sweet career falls in your lap?


nope

as i already stated i am not a religious freak

i am barely religious

religion BORES me


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> nope
> 
> as i already stated i am not a religious freak
> 
> ...


ALL HAIL THE MOTHER MONSTER! Not religious????? :devil:


----------



## MantidDan (Aug 7, 2012)

I am going to learn how to drive this year too. Unfortunately I have ADHD which makes it difficult to pay attention for long periods of time. According to statistics people with ADHD are 4 times more likely to get into an accident and 6 times more likely to get their licenses suspended. So statistically speaking I am going to be a bad driver. Hearing that makes me furious. One more thing i also have mild dyslexia,dysgraphia, and some other learning disabilities that make school very hard and make me feel stupid.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 7, 2012)

I have ADD. Remember to pay your insurance/tickets on time....this is KEY. I got my license suspended for forgetting to pay a ticket on time....that was a very expensive thing to forget


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Agent a: make sure you don't drive near me.


----------



## ismart (Aug 8, 2012)

MantidDan said:


> I am going to learn how to drive this year too. Unfortunately I have ADHD which makes it difficult to pay attention for long periods of time. According to statistics people with ADHD are 4 times more likely to get into an accident and 6 times more likely to get their licenses suspended. So statistically speaking I am going to be a bad driver. Hearing that makes me furious. One more thing i also have mild dyslexia,dysgraphia, and some other learning disabilities that make school very hard and make me feel stupid.


I know how you feel. I have ADHD too. No worries you might start out hitting parked cars or inadament objects such as telephone poles, mail boxes, or the #6 line train pilar. In time you will get better, and realize by the time your my age all these things were in your way. It was never your fault to begin with. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2012)

Everybody has ADD these days. I guess I do as well.


----------



## MantidDan (Aug 8, 2012)

Rick said:


> Everybody has ADD these days. I guess I do as well.


If you were to ask a random person, there is a decent chance they will say that they have ADHD. That is how common it is. I cant wait to drive, and I am not going to let developmental disorders get in my way


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 8, 2012)

So, I guess people can't just be lazy and considered procrastinators these days. Leave it to the pharmaceutical companies to name it and "miraculously" have an instant cure. Take 2 of these and call me in the morning? OOPS! My ADD kicked in, I forgot to take 2, and I forgot to call for a week. :lol:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 9, 2012)

Real ADD s much rarer than diagnosed. Everyone has an excuse these days and ADD is an easy excuse. I'm an adult and have dealt with it all my life, and did it without drugs. It takes a lot of effort to learn how to cope with it, and it's not easy. Being lazy/ uninterested/ unmotivated isn't the same.


----------



## MantidDan (Aug 9, 2012)

I have to cope with ADHD,PDD-NOS(atypical autism),OCD, and a slightly lower IQ of 95(don't laugh). Lets get back on topic though.


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2012)

takin the test this morning


----------



## Danny. (Aug 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> takin the test this morning


Oh no!


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2012)

I PASSED!! :clap: 

i got my learner's permit!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 25, 2012)

congratz


----------



## derryjellybies (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations Agent A!

When I first started driving, it was very difficult for me to understand spatially where my car was oriented. I have since learned to find visual cues to situate the vehicle between the lines of lanes and parking spaces; I always have to aim way to the left of the lane/parking space to actually be centered. Parallel parking continues to elude me though 

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2012)

derryjellybies said:


> Congratulations Agent A!
> 
> When I first started driving, it was very difficult for me to understand spatially where my car was oriented. I have since learned to find visual cues to situate the vehicle between the lines of lanes and parking spaces; I always have to aim way to the left of the lane/parking space to actually be centered. Parallel parking continues to elude me though
> 
> Have fun and be safe!


That and my severe anxiety make driving hard for me

Idk how I'll ever pass a road test lol


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> That and my severe anxiety make driving hard for me
> 
> Idk how I'll ever pass a road test lol


I'm in the same boat.  I'm a good driver, but I have an extreme anxiety about taking the test. I'm going to just bite the bullet and do it next Friday.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 25, 2012)

agent A said:


> i'm actually quite excited to start driving soon,


 :helpsmilie:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 25, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Real ADD s much rarer than diagnosed. Everyone has an excuse these days and ADD is an easy excuse. I'm an adult and have dealt with it all my life, and did it without drugs. It takes a lot of effort to learn how to cope with it, and it's not easy. Being lazy/ uninterested/ unmotivated isn't the same.


&lt;&lt;&lt; ADHD, i take stratera for it, 30 milligram tablet every day  When I am off it one day every one i know notices, and always asks if i took my meds and its kind of embarassing, cause they say it in a tone as if they are thinking, "god ur being annoying, therefore you didnt take your meds."

I wanna see how they handle having it. When i dont take it, it can impair with my memory (harder to remember what i learned in class), i can barely concentrate, and i am emotionily unstable in the sense that i am very very sensitive and its kind of embarrassing as i am a guy.

Therefore i try to take it every night  

EDIT: Oh and it infuriates me when my friends are like, " i swear i have add, completely forgot to do my homework", or even better, "i am so add, forgot to do that and wasnt even paying attention in class!" -__-

I swear all my friends think they have it, i try telling them they are just being dumb and using excuses to take blame off themselves but they say they think they have ADD.

I think that it's not that more people have it these days, its just that people are saying they do because its easier to blame your issues on ADD than to say, "i am not forcing myself to try harder."


----------



## derryjellybies (Aug 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> That and my severe anxiety make driving hard for me
> 
> Idk how I'll ever pass a road test lol


Perhaps experience will help to ease your anxiety? Get lots of practice in!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 26, 2012)

derryjellybies said:


> Perhaps experience will help to ease your anxiety? Get lots of practice in!


I hear that Xanax works too.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! Was the test hard? Congratulations!!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 26, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Wow! Was the test hard? Congratulations!!


In my state they let you take it twice on the same day. Just look up the ones you got wrong and take it again. Easy.


----------

